# Need a new key.....



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

I searched the forum and the last time there was a similar post was 2009
I just recently got my xtrail and it only came with 1 key. Went to the dealer and they want 160 plus tax for a prgrammed key. I am hoping by now that someone has found away around this like immobilizing the immobilizer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope. Already answered your question about getting an extra key. You can buy a chipped key elsewhere, and have it cut elsewhere, but only a Nissan dealer can program it to be recognized. And, they would have to reflash your existing key at the same time.
Be happy because it saves you a bit in insurance. Nobody can steal your car without your key. Did the 160 include programming it, or is it just for the chipped key and the service appointment is extra?


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

50 for the key she said the rest was to program it. Wow thats just crazy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

50 bucks for the key from Nissan is way cheaper than they used to be. To get a new key and fob and programming used to run around 350. Sounds like they are charging you a full hour service charge to do it. Truth is it takes about 15 minutes and they don't need to tie up a lift. They just need to plug it into Nissan Consult. If you ask nicely and tell them you do not need them to reprogram the fobs, maybe they will only charge you a half hour. Its easy to find replacement fobs on ebay or amazon. They will come with instructions. Otherwise easy to find here or by googling.


----------



## Gmember (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow I just gained a lot of appreciation for my second key. Think I'll find a good place to put it for safe keeping


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I found a way around this, If I mount the existing key with the chip in the dash close to the ignition then the key I had cut should work. Stay tuned Ill keep you posted.
Im not concerned with the immobilizer and someone stealing my car, they would still have to break in to it and still have to get past the steering lock.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

With a little luck the immobilizing will kick in, and then you can pay for a tow to the dealer and a service fee to get your X trail running again. Why not just pop open your existing key and remove the transponder chip or whatever its called and tape that next to your ignition. I want to know how many inches away it has to be for it to stop being recognized, and will that then shut down the car. I can see you cruising along hitting a bump, key or chip falls into your footwell, computer no longer receives the signal and it shuts down your engine. You may want to research and think this through a little more.
No insult intended, but I am thinking you got yours cheap. A bit like nephew's 1999 BMW that he got for less than 2K. Only problems was he had neither the mechanical skills, tools , or sufficient funds to maintain it. You have a vehicle that depending upon the trim cost in the high twenties and low 30 K range 10 years ago. In Europe in many markets with VAT it pushed the 40 to 50 K range and competed with the Freelander and X3. Show it a little love and appreciation.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Found this posted by SMJ years ago for Maxima. Good news it wont shut down once started if the key stops being recognized, so my security concern is a bit mute. 
Classification:
EL99-020c

Reference:
NTB99-063C

Date:
November 20, 2002

ENGINE WILL NOT START NVIS/NATS SYSTEM DESCRIPTION KEY REGISTRATION 

This bulletin amends NTB99-063b updated Applied Vehicle information. Please discard all paper copies of that bulletin.

APPLIED VEHICLE(S): 
2000 - 2001 Altima (L30)
2000 - 2003 Maxima (A33)
1999 Maxima (A32)
1999.5 - 2003 Pathfinder (R50)
2000 - 2003 Sentra (B15)

APPLIED VINs: 
All

APPLIED DATES: 
Start of production



^ This bulletin covers two versions of the Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System/Nissan Anti-Theft System (NVIS/NATS). One of these systems, referred to as either "NATS V 2.0" or "NATS V 5.0", is standard equipment on the Applied Vehicles listed above.

^ NATS uses advanced anti-theft functions and requires CONSULT-II or CONSULT (where applicable) for service. This helps prevent "unauthorized access" into the NATS registration procedure.

^ When the NATS ignition key, IMMU (Immobilizer control unit), or ECM (ECCS control unit) are replaced, C/U initialization is necessary. It is also necessary when registering keys and as part of many NATS Service Manual diagnostic procedures.

IMPORTANT: The NATS "C/U Initialization and Key Registration "Procedures in this bulletin are only for the Applied Vehicles listed above. Do not use these procedures on any other NATS-equipped vehicles.

^ NATS V 2.0 and NATS V 5.0 are very similar except for the "C/U Initialization and Key Registration" Procedure. Each Version uses a different Procedure.

Special Service Notes: Key Registration Required

^ NATS will not allow the engine to start without the use of a registered ignition key. Nissan models with NATS have a "transponder chip" in the ignition key head.

^ If a vehicle will not start and the Dash Security lamp is ON solid, it is possible that the ignition keys were not properly registered into the vehicle's Immobilizer control unit (IMMU).

^ When the NATS ignition key or IMMU are replaced, C/U Initialization and Key Registration MUST BE PERFORMED or THE VEHICLE WILL NOT START. This same procedure is also needed when registering new keys. It is part of many NATS Service Manual diagnostic procedures.

^ If any ignition keys need to be added or if any ignition key needs to be re-registered ALL other ignition keys must be re-registered at the same time or they will no longer start the vehicle.

Other Important Information ^ The NATS key code is permanently encoded to the NATS key ID chip at the time of its manufacture and cannot be changed. Recommend only using Nissan service parts (key blanks).

^ NATS does not activate the vehicle theft warning system.

^ A maximum of five ignition keys can be registered to the NATS.

NOTE: The Owner's Manual for the vehicle you are working on can tell you how many keys came with the vehicle. This number varies from vehicle to vehicle.

Transponders

^ If a NATS-equipped vehicle experiences an intermittent no start incident, interference from another transponder could also be the cause.








^ Other vehicle ignition keys that have transponders or transponders such as the Mobil Speedpass(R) (Refer to illustration) may be a source of interference. They may be too close (3/4 to 1 inch) to the registered key being used to start the vehicle.

^ In these cases, there will be a "DIFFERENCE OF KEY" code stored in the Engine Control Module (ECM). The MIL will not turn "ON" for this.

^ Once the vehicle is started, transponder interference will not cause the engine to stall

^ To avoid transponder interference occurrences, advise the customer to keep all other transponders on separate key rings.


System Components







^ NATS ignition key (with transponder chip).

^ NATS antenna amplifier located around the ignition key cylinder.

^ NATS Immobilizer control unit (works directly with ECM).

^ Security indicator (Light Emitting Diode, or LED), located on the dash.


System Operation

^ The NATS uses a digital radio frequency (RF) to transmit a key code between the NATS key ID chip (which is "embedded" in the NATS ignition key) and the IMMU. When a registered NATS key transmits a valid code, the ECM will allow the engine to start.

^ If the correct code is not received, the IMMU will not transmit a valid code to the ECM. In which case the ECM will not let the engine start.


CONSULT-II NATS Program Card / NATS-E980U CONSULT Program Card usage:

^ For CONSULT-II use the NATS Program Card. CONSULT-II is fully compatible with early and later vehicles. This is the preferred tool for this procedure

^ CONSULT is not compatible with some later vehicles. If CONSULT can and is to be used, the NATS-E980U CONSULT program card must be loaded into CONSULT and initialized. The card must remain in CONSULT while servicing and diagnosing the NVIS or registering keys.

Precautions prior to registration:

^ Collect all existing ignition keys from the customer.

Note: ANY KEYS THAT ARE NOT REGISTERED AT THIS TIME WELL NO LONGER START THE VEHICLE.

^ Separate all NATS ignition keys and other transponders away from each other (take them off the key ring). Keep them separate during the whole key registration process.

^ Do not "crank" the engine/operate the starter during the Key Registration Procedure.

^ Performing C/U initialization and key registration may not erase NATS DTC's stored in the ECM. YOU MUST CLEAR THE DTC's BY PRESSING ERASE IN THE SELF DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS DISPLAY OF CONSULT (step 7 in Key Confirmation below).

^ It is recommended that you read through the entire service procedure before doing it for the first time.


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

I got a key cut on my lunch hour and tried to start it with the original key close by but it didnt work, Ill have to play around with it later.
You've got me a little worried now quadraria10, with the possibility of it failing on me, I will have to research this a little more.
On the upside Home Hardware surprisingly sells the key with chip and will program it for 80 bucks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is an ebay link that I am pretty sure is the right key, even though they do not as per usual list the X Trail in the model listing.
2 Nissan Compatible Transponder Ignition KEY 46 ID Chip Type | eBay

Bonus is there are two of them. Reason this is important is because when I bought one off ebay from Japan, I phoned around and found a locksmith who claimed no problem he could program it and cut it for $50, as long as I had a good key. Well turned out his machine could not in fact clone it, and he screwed up cutting it so bad that the only thing the key could open was the glove box. Nice guy did not charge me but the key went to the garbage. Ordered another and a week and a half later when I received it called Nissan dealer. They then told me they could program but their cutting machine was broken and suggested I have it cut elsewhere. This time I went to a locksmith I knew who was very experienced cutting keys. This time I checked and the cut key worked on the door locks, and so was able to book an appointment for service while I waited. The dealer charged me a half hour-- think it worked out to 65 or so with tax.
This was a few years ago after losing a set. In my quest to save I had to buy two keys at $30 a pop, pay 10 bucks to have it cut, and 65 to have it programmed for a grand total of 135 with lots of time wasted. 
Hate to tell you but the guy at Home Hardware is speaking through his teeth and has no idea what he is talking about. But it wont be any skin of his back. He will just tell you what my original useless locksmith told me-- ''Well I thought it would work''


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

Hmm interesting, I appreciate your input quadraria10 I can see that you have a lot of knowledge with the Xtrail and I will take your advice and order those keys, and hopefully find a dealer that will cut me a break with the programming. I have also found a source here locally that has brand new remotes, wants $50 for it, do you think thats a good price.


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

Actually I found a remote on ebay, even after the exchange rate it will be cheaper than the guy here locally.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah good. Was going to tell you, you can find it for less. Just keep in mind a lot of ebay listings are just for the fob case and do not include the actual innards.
Actually just found this listing and its from the same guy I got my keys from a few years back. I remembered the name artiway.

NEW Transponder Chip KEY D1 3BTS Keyless Entry Remote FOR 2005 2006 Nisan Xtrail | eBay

Key and remote for 44 cdn ( 31 US-- the cdn $ is getting killed) with free shipping. Come to think of it, its what I bought originally and then had to recontact him to get another key. If I remember, he only charged me 15 or so to send me the second key. Good guy.


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

Shoot too late already ordered the set of 2, oh well.
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah the set of two is a good deal. I just hope I did not steer you wrong, but I am pretty darn sure they will work. My only confusion is the d1 vs d6 chip, but that just may be something particular to the listings. With regards to the fobs, I have an old one from my 2002 Altima that I found in a spring thaw after I returned my lease with only one set. For fun I tried programming it as well when I got the new one, and it worked even though it had an extra button for the trunk. So I am pretty sure the system is the same. I figure there should not be any extra charge to program another, and the system can handle up to 5 keys, so the more the merrier. And with a spare extra one, you will never have to go through this mess again.

As an aside, I am pretty sure my lost set for the X trail is to be found behind a cabinet set of custom shelves I built in the hip section of our second story roof. It was tricky to fit in place, and it was only after I had completed the trim and painting that I had the nagging suspicion that my keys had fallen and were back there. Just didn't have the heart to pull all my fine work apart anew to find out. So in my mind, I have third spare set in my own personal '' lock box''.


----------



## Cynner (Dec 29, 2015)

hmmm...guess I should've added the cost of the key to the divorce settlement? Ex threw it across the road into some trees. I have one that is falling apart (loop at end is broken, won't stay on a ring). I use an elastic to hold it to my keychain. Fun times!
So how does this actually work? (Should I decide to get a spare) Do you need the vehicle to program it or just the other key?
Q - your link to eBay shows a reasonable price, compared to others.
I've also been wanted to find a mechanic to install a remote starter, but no luck so far - at least for a reasonable price. Starter is still in the box. Bought it for the ex YEARS ago. He never looked into getting it installed. Should probably just sell it on-line for $40 or so??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear he had such a jerk moment. My sympathies for your divorce. With regard to the key, you need an original one so that a key cutter can cut the new blank one. Its like having any key copied. However after that you need to take it and your original key in to a Nissan dealer so that they can program your car to recognize them. Both your old key and new key have to flashed to the system with Nissan Consult.
You should probably get a spare before yours falls apart, because if the transponder chip falls out, the immobilizer will kick in, and you may not be able to start your car.
As for the remote starter, I researched them four or five years ago, and they cause potentially more trouble than they are worth. Serious risk of electric battery drain, excessive idling is not good for your motor or the environment, and it can interfere with the built in security system. I say sell it and use the funds to buy a new key and fob from the ebay link I provided. I know for a fact artiways key and fob work with the X trail.
How are the other repairs going? Hopefully you have been able to save a bit on the cost of them.


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

I acquired a remote from a Altima looks almost the same but has the trunk release option. Attempted several times to program it but No Go, the key in and out of the ignition 6 times is what worked for me to get into the programming. Still waiting for the keys to arrive.


----------



## chewydarth (Feb 5, 2016)

*Get keycover and lose your key one day.......................*



saweetlou said:


> I searched the forum and the last time there was a similar post was 2009
> I just recently got my xtrail and it only came with 1 key. Went to the dealer and they want 160 plus tax for a prgrammed key. I am hoping by now that someone has found away around this like immobilizing the immobilizer.


Key cover worked great for me when i had a problem with my key does not affect your insurance just have to weight for the central locking till you start new policy or pay the £150.>


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

Quick question, is there a pin code for the car that is needed in order to program the keys.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup there is but it is random and has to be converted from the Body Control Module code using special software. Everytime it is done will generate a new pin code, and that is why if you are getting a new key done you need to bring all of your old keys to be redone. I can appreciate you wanting to find the inexpensive solution, and to avoid the dealership, but I have no clue how you can go about it. There is special equipment, licensing requirements and licensing fees, that make it uneconomical and beyond the capabilities of most locksmiths, and if you can actually find one who can, he/she will probably charge as much as the dealer. 
You can read all about it here 
http://www.adusa.us/data/documents/9.14_Manual_Infiniti-Nissan-P.331-422_1.pdf 

I believe page 361 is the start of the section that is relevant to the type we have.

Other issue, if you can find such a rare vehicle locksmith specialist they will probably have the american models info which will not include the XTrail


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

A couple of locksmiths Ive talked to seem pretty confident they can program the keys for me, it was the second guy who asked me if I had the code from the dealer. Dealer wants 117 plus tax, I just cant bring myself to do it at this time. 
Thanks quadraria10 for the info, Im currently on a quest to find someone at the dealer who maybe able to do this on the side


----------



## tsmith21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Best bet is a locksmith! I needed a new transponder nissan wanted a kidney(LOL) . I contacted local locksmith and they so happened to do program chip keys! Paid half the price nissan would of charged and did it quicker!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Where are you located, and who was the locksmith? I made a lot of calls and there was no one in the Ottawa Gatineau area who could do it, and the one who thought he could was in fact unable to do so. I have explained and provided a link to show why it is unlikely any regular locksmith can, but hey if you can steer someone to a cheaper option please share some actual information.


----------



## tsmith21 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm in New York .The name of the place is Dash lock and key.


http://www.dashlockandkey.com/


----------



## tsmith21 (Feb 12, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Where are you located, and who was the locksmith? I made a lot of calls and there was no one in the Ottawa Gatineau area who could do it, and the one who thought he could was in fact unable to do so. I have explained and provided a link to show why it is unlikely any regular locksmith can, but hey if you can steer someone to a cheaper option please share some actual information.




I literally got my transponder key done today by locksmith!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi TSmith
Glad you were able to get a key from a locksmith for your Sentra in New York city. Problem is that not all Nissan have the same NATS system. The one the X trail has is shared with the following models-- 350z, Infiniti G35, Skyline V35, Maxima, Murano, Titan, Xtrail . It requires a special code not needed for NATS 2, 3, or 4 systems which is most likely what yours has. The transponder chip in the key is different as well. 
Its best not to make claims based upon your own vehicle model in the other model forums unless you know it for a fact, it just leads to confusion. Anyway I know you were trying to help, so thanks and welcome to the forum in any case.


----------



## tsmith21 (Feb 12, 2016)

For the record the locksmith didn't have my transponder in, he had to order it! So there is a chance a locksmith could help her.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not big on reading are you Tsmith21? The probability is extremely low to nil.

Best bet is to try and negotiate with the dealership. Service advisor is in truth a sales position. To program the vehicle to recognize keys takes only 15 to 20 minutes. I paid a dealership in my area for a half hour by pleading poverty and offering to bring it in and wait. I asked when their slowest time was for service jobs and offered to bring it in on a day and time when they could use the bit of extra work. They do not need to use a bay for this. A tech can do it in the parking lot with his consult system.


----------



## tsmith21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Your not good on being wrong huh? Sense you think your always right. Anyway there is a bigger chance than that, that a LOCKSMITH can do it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope I am not big into being wrong. Its why I either speak from personal knowledge or actually go to the bother of researching any answer I will give when I try to help someone out. I do not mind being proven wrong, but respectfully I have a lot more experience with Nissans and the X trail in particular than I think you do. I also know the Guelph Ontario Canada market where Saweetlou lives and for reasons I have cited above, namely cost of the equipment and licences required given the size of the market, its extremely doubtful that he will find a locksmith who can do it.


----------



## niisanxtrail (Feb 25, 2016)

I love the new nissan x trail 2016


----------

